# اخواني المهندسين ساعدوني في معرفة ماهية مكونات مادة لصق بلاطات السيراميك



## saadshawkat (18 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم نشكر اخواننا المهندسين في هذا المنتدى على مايقدمونه لنا وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً.
 رجائي ان تخبرنوي عن ماهية المادة الجافة (الباودر) المستخدمة في لصق وتبليط بلاطات السيراميك على الجدران. وكذلك ماهو نسب خلط مكونات هذه المادة إن كانت هي خليط من المواد . حيث توجد في الإمارات العربية المتحدة اكياس زنة 25كغم تشبه السمنت عباره عن خلطه جافه يضاف لها الماءفقط عند الاستعمال علما انها ليست صمغيه مع شكري لكم سلفا.


----------



## سيار (19 مايو 2006)

*تركيبة لاصق بلاط السيراميك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن مادة لصق السيراميك 
تتألف من اسمنت ورمل وحجر جيري او مايسمى كربونات بالاضافة لنوع معين من البوليميرات يمكن ان تكون تركيبة المادة التي تكلمت عنها عبارة عن اسمنت ورمل وكربونات او اسمنت ورمل فقط بنسبة 
اسمنت 35 % 
رمل 64 % 
بولي فينيل اسيتات بودر 1% 
تستخدم فقط للارضيات ولكن تكون عادة سريعة الجفاف لذلك لابد من استخدام مشتقات السيللوز بنسبة 0.5 % 
عادة يكون رمل الامارات ليس مناسب لغراء البلاط يتم استيراد الرمل من السعودية 
يجب ان يكون الرمل متدرج واقل من 1ملم 
يجب ان يتمتع غراء البلاط او مايسمى غراء السيراميك بالمواصفات التالية 
مدة نشفان السطح لاتقل عن 20 دقيقة سهولة التطبيق 
قوة الصلابة لاتقل عن 50 Psi 
قوة الشد حسب المواصفات الامريكية يجب ان لاتقل عن 50 Psi بعد ثلاث ايام 
قوة الضغط بعد اسبوع 1000 Psi 
اذا استطعت مراسلتي مباشرة على *****ي ممكن ان افيدك اكثر مع كلفة زهيدة جدا لعلمك ان صناعة غراء البلاط وماد البناء تعتبر من الصناعات المربحة جدا 
انشالله اكون قد افدتك


----------



## saadshawkat (19 مايو 2006)

اخي سيار بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك وزادك علما وذلل لك الله كل ما تحتاج اخوك saad shawkat


----------



## saadshawkat (23 مايو 2006)

الاخ سيار 
السلام عليكم لا استطيع الاتصال بك كي نناقش(تركيبة لاصق بلاط السيراميك) بريدي نفس اسمي على الياهو


----------



## saadshawkat (23 مايو 2006)

الا خ سيار
السلام عليكم لا استطيع الاتصال بك كي نناقش(تركيبة لاصق بلاط السيراميك) بريدي نفس اسمي على ******


----------



## سيار (23 مايو 2006)

*صناعة غراء البلاط*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
البريد الالكتروني لاي استشارة هو


----------



## saadshawkat (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس سيار كتبت لك واشكر لك المتابعهارجو ان نوفق


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا أخ سيار


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 أغسطس 2009)

سؤال عن تفاصيل اعمال تشكيل ولصق الارضيات الفينييل


----------

